# Question about this RO/DI unit



## PaulC (Nov 7, 2010)

Im in the process of looking for a RO/DI unit for my upcoming salt water tank.

I have come across this unit and I would like to get some input whether it would be a good purchase.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/3-Stage-Ceramic-...pliances_US&hash=item4ceae2db0e#ht_5054wt_905

My budget for a RO/DI unit is 120$.

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's not an RO/DI unit - it's just a sediment and carbon filter. There's no RO membrane, or DI resin.

http://www.bwiplumbing.com/products/SR%2d4-Stage-RO{47}DI-75-gpd-Standad-System.html

That's a real RO/DI system. Micron filter -> carbon filter -> RO membrane -> DI resin = clean water!. And only slightly above your bugdet.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Go to BA. They are on sale. I just got today one. It is around $139 and 24G per day.
The membrane should last aroun 18000G( if I remember correctly)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sig said:


> Go to BA. They are on sale. I just got today one. It is around $139 and 24G per day.
> The membrane should last aroun 18000G( if I remember correctly)


You really should have looked into a real RO/DI unit, not a coralife/Kent unit. 24GPD is horrendously low. For $20 more, you could have had a nice 4-stage 75gpd unit from BWI....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You really should have looked into a real RO/DI unit, not a coralife/Kent unit. 24GPD is horrendously low. For $20 more, you could have had a nice 4-stage 75gpd unit from BWI....


After prices in Nimbus, I concidered this one is free. I need 5G per week now and in the future I will probably need around 20G per week.
Any way thanks for advice and what is the BWI?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

